# pre cooked and glazed wings



## jsmith78 (Nov 15, 2010)

I am having my son's 5th birthday party on saturday.  I thought about getting some bags of frozen pre cooked glazed wings.  Has anyone ever put them on the smoker for some smoke flavor to them? If so how did they turn out?


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 15, 2010)

never done them myself, but cosidering how cheap chicken is, I would just buy fresh. Sometimes pre marinated stuff isn't very good. Unless it is a time issue I would start from scratch. IMHO. Good luck whatever you decide and a very happy birthday to the little man from me!

Steve

 


jsmith78 said:


> I am having my son's 5th birthday party on saturday.  I thought about getting some bags of frozen pre cooked glazed wings.  Has anyone ever put them on the smoker for some smoke flavor to them? If so how did they turn out?


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm with Stevo and you have plenty of time to make the fresh ones. You will like them much better. I would just marinade them in what ever you like the most BBQ sauce or Italian dressing is really good too. Then just smoke them believe me they will be much better then any pre-made, pre-anything wings out there. After all why did you buy the smoker not to re-heat things you bought it to smoke thing to some delicious goodness now didn't you.


----------



## smokinstevo27 (Nov 15, 2010)

ooo, Mark gave me an idea. Kraft makes an Italian dressing called roasted red pepper parmesean and it is great for chicken. That might be on my grillin agenda this week.
 


mballi3011 said:


> I'm with Stevo and you have plenty of time to make the fresh ones. You will like them much better. I would just marinade them in what ever you like the most BBQ sauce or Italian dressing is really good too. Then just smoke them believe me they will be much better then any pre-made, pre-anything wings out there. After all why did you buy the smoker not to re-heat things you bought it to smoke thing to some delicious goodness now didn't you.


----------



## jsmith78 (Nov 15, 2010)

You guys are right. I love the preparation, smoking, and finished results of my labor.  The greatest satisfaction I get is from the compliments from friends and family (although most have no idea the time that went into that piece of food they are eating).   I have done wings once before.  I just used jacks old south rub on them, smoked for an hour or so then put on sweet baby rays bbq sauce then grilled to finish.  Turned out really good.  Has anyone ever tried the big frozen wing bag from costco?   They are just plain wings, I think already cut into party wings.  I am gonna need to make a trip to costco and some supermarkets and see what everyone has for wings.  First I need to find out how many people will be here and how much to cook.


----------

